# blacks got highest smv in 2021



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

#proudtobeblack
realistically nowadays we got way higher smv than whites, we just look better, we got waves and bbc ask any white stacy in usa all of them will tell you they like chocolate and melanin bro


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> #proudtobeblack
> realistically nowadays we got way higher smv than whites, we just look better, we got waves and bbc ask any white stacy in usa all of them will tell you they like chocolate and melanin bro
> View attachment 957182
> View attachment 957186
> ...


But when girls think of "black" they think of light skin black guys

If you're uber dark then it's over for you as a black guy. And also Height and face is necessary.'


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

so looksmax tip is if youre curry try faking being bbc, gook and whites just kys


----------



## straightwhitedude (Jan 31, 2021)

Why are black people black? So slave owners don't see them running at night


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> But when girls think of "black" they think of light skin black guys
> 
> If you're uber dark then it's over for you as a black guy.


no buzzed vantablack gymmaxed person with bbc got highest smv imaginable


----------



## Stare (Jan 31, 2021)

I wish I was nigga


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

straightwhitedude said:


> Why are black people black? So slave owners don't see them running at night


@her ban this alt for racism


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> I wish I was nigga


i know you do but dont say nword if youre not black


----------



## straightwhitedude (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> @her ban this alt for racism


take a joke if you gonna attack other races of stfu incel pussy


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i know you do but dont say nword if youre not black


Reddit tier comment


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

straightwhitedude said:


> take a joke if you gonna attack other races of stfu incel pussy


i didnt attack anybody im just saying truth man if you show me proof that what you saying is true then thats okay


----------



## Acnno (Jan 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stare (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i know you do but dont say nword if youre not black


Sorry pls don't call me racist. Blacks are gods pls fuck my white daughters.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> #proudtobeblack
> realistically nowadays we got way higher smv than whites, we just look better, we got waves and bbc ask any white stacy in usa all of them will tell you they like chocolate and melanin bro
> View attachment 957182
> View attachment 957186
> ...


low IQ bait thread. Just post celebrities/rich sports athletes/male models to prove a point theory.

98% of black dudes are neither of the aforementioned and look subhuman.

The ones you posted always had high SMV (professional athletes, black male models, attractive black actors/celebrities etc.

I wonder why you didnt post him as example, cause most black dudes look more like him if anything. (buggy eyes, weird skull shape etc)







Also at least 2-3 of the examples you posted arent purely black, but mixed or have some caucasian genes quite obviously.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> Sorry pls don't me racist. Blacks are gods pls fuck my white daughters.


if you got daughter leave this forum seriously yo uneed to teach her not to be a hoe but doubt shell resist bbc once in college


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> I wish I was nigga


me too i wouldnt look like a fag


----------



## Stare (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> if you got daughter leave this forum seriously yo uneed to teach her not to be a hoe but doubt shell resist bbc once in college


I don't have a daughter bro JFL


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> low IQ bait thread. Just post celebrities/rich sports athletes/male models to prove a point theory.
> 
> 98% of black dudes are neither of the aforementioned and look subhuman.
> 
> ...


hes fat volcel 
if he went to gym and got hairtransplant, contacts and orbital decompression he would be gigamogger 10/10 smv


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

@Colvin76 @hairyballscel @africancel @tyronelite @Tyronecell @Blackgymmax 
what yall think


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> hes fat volcel
> if he went to gym and got hairtransplant, contacts and orbital decompression he would be gigamogger 10/10 smv


Yeah you could write the same thing about 98% of unattractive black dudes- just get every surgery under the sun theory and use every looksmax possible theory.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Yeah you could write the same thing about 98% of unattractive black dudes- just get every surgery under the sun theory and use every looksmax possible theory.


no 
its hard for white to ascend even with surgery 
99% of black incels are volcels who only need to get orbital decompression and take care of themselves to become moggers


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> no
> its hard for white to ascend even with surgery
> 99% of black incels are volcels who only need to get orbital decompression and take care of themselves to become moggers


A video of blackcels ascending


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> #proudtobeblack
> realistically nowadays we got way higher smv than whites, we just look better, we got waves and bbc ask any white stacy in usa all of them will tell you they like chocolate and melanin bro
> View attachment 957182
> View attachment 957186
> ...


exactly bro. 2021 is really going to be the year blacks ascend


even everybodys favorite black manlet pua will ascend with giga stacies this year- the black halo really is that strong bro


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> @Colvin76 @hairyballscel @africancel @tyronelite @Tyronecell @Blackgymmax
> what yall think


blacks don't have the highest smv, but black smv is defo high, especially in western european countries

i'd argue mulattos are just below, if not equal to whites in some parts of europe, only in terms of sex/ONS doe, not with LTRs


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 31, 2021)

cope. Girls of every race crave white men. White man’s whores.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> @Colvin76 @hairyballscel @africancel @tyronelite @Tyronecell @Blackgymmax
> what yall think


90% of blacks will never look like the examples you posted. Those guys are far & few between.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> blacks don't have the highest smv, but black smv is defo high, especially in western european countries
> 
> i'd argue mulattos are just below, if not equal to whites in some parts of europe, only in terms of sex/ONS doe, not with LTRs


Mulattos have higher SMV than blacks. Meeks would not be a model if he had black coloring.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> But when girls think of "black" they think of light skin black guys
> 
> If you're uber dark then it's over for you as a black guy. And also Height and face is necessary.


Vantablack is better than regular black, I would rather be pitch black than just regular dark skin it's a niche. Take the vantablack pill.



https://twitter.com/blac__art?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1257041171177771009%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=

















https://looksmax.org/threads/vantablack-skin-halo.257458/


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> no
> its hard for white to ascend even with surgery
> 99% of black incels are volcels who only need to get orbital decompression and take care of themselves to become moggers


Thats wishful thinking tbh. They simply lack caucasian skull. Bimaxillary protrusion, bugeyes etc. its just way too much stuff to fix.

Besides that, even orbital decompression is an insanely risky procedure to do.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

4 psl white guy >>>> 5,5 psl black guy

That's it


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Mulattos have higher SMV than blacks. Meeks would not be a model if he had black coloring.


Obviously


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Mulattos have higher SMV than blacks. Meeks would not be a model if he had black coloring.





Brutal coloring pill. He reminds me of my cousin & looks a lil like 50 cent here


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> 4 psl white guy >>>> 5,5 psl black guy
> 
> That's it


i doubt youre even black then larping racist 



ConorMcGregor said:


> Mulattos have higher SMV than blacks. Meeks would not be a model if he had black coloring.


cope meeks got disgusting skull and is overrated af only one good photo and got shit frame and small dick cause white genes 


tyronelite said:


> 90% of blacks will never look like the examples you posted. Those guys are far & few between.


cause blacks are volcels most of them need to hit a gym and get orbital decompression and dont get tattoos simple as that


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> 4 psl white guy >>>> 5,5 psl black guy
> 
> That's it


Depends, some girl really dig black guys, especially ones who are into thugmaxxed men.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 957236
> 
> Brutal coloring pill. He reminds me of my cousin & looks a lil like 50 cent here


this does not look realistic if he was vantablack he would have higher appeal than rn but wouldnt get fameous


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i doubt youre even black then larping racist
> 
> 
> cope meeks got disgusting skull and is overrated af only one good photo and got shit frame and small dick cause white genes
> ...


Never read so much cope in one post.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Mulattos have higher SMV than blacks. Meeks would not be a model if he had black coloring.


mulattos defo have higher smv than blacks but if meeks was darkskin i guarantee he would be a model, he's a model due to his bone structure, not his colouring alone, there are a plethora of darkskin models aswell


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> mulattos defo have higher smv than blacks but if meeks was darkskin i guarantee he would be a model, he's a model due to his bone structure, not his colouring alone, there are a plethora of darkskin models aswell


Coloring was the icing on the cake for Meeks, he would not look as unique and striking without golden skin and blue eyes.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> this does not look realistic if he was vantablack he would have higher appeal than rn but wouldnt get fameous


It’s the best example. But Meeks appeal comes from his blue eyes & light complexion & red lips.

lol if you think Dark Meeks would have more appeal. He would just be another high T nigga from the streets & would never blew up


----------



## spark (Jan 31, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> low IQ bait thread. Just post celebrities/rich sports athletes/male models to prove a point theory.
> 
> 98% of black dudes are neither of the aforementioned and look subhuman.
> 
> ...


even this "ugly" BBC looks pretty decent


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Depends, some girl really dig black guys, especially ones who are into thugmaxxed men.


It's a irrelevant numbers of girls that like black guys, like 10%, don't even matters tbh.
I've been brutally reject for being black, meanwhile I see white guys uglier than me slaying.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> It's a irrelevant numbers of girls that like black guys, like 10%, don't even matters tbh.
> I've been brutally reject for being black, meanwhile I see white guys uglier than me slaying.


where you live?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Coloring was the icing on the cake for Meeks, he would not look as unique and striking without golden skin and blue eyes.


yhh his colouring defo helps him a lot but his bone structure is legit top 0.001%, he wouldnt be a model with out it


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> It's a irrelevant numbers of girls that like black guys, like 10%, don't even matters tbh.
> I've been brutally reject for being black, meanwhile I see white guys uglier than me slaying.


i dont really believe this shit sorry you gotta live in asia


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

africancel said:


> Vantablack is better than regular black, I would rather be pitch black than just regular dark skin it's a niche. Take the vantablack pill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's the hirearchy in terms of the west

Mullatto/Lightskins>Vantablack>Black/brown


----------



## Strafe (Jan 31, 2021)

Their SMV is severely inflated. Most of them are mid-low PSL, but are stereotyped as cool, oppressed, bad boys “living the struggle.”


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i doubt youre even black then larping racist


I'm black retarded, I've had posted my pics here already


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> where you live?


Brazil


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> yhh his colouring defo helps him a lot but his bone structure is legit top 0.001%, he wouldnt be a model with out it


Yeah, but i think coloring is what helped him with the mugshot, crazy bones plus unique coloring was a deadly combo.


----------



## DharkDC (Jan 31, 2021)

inb4 this thread turns into 10 pages


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> 4 psl white guy >>>> 5,5 psl black guy
> 
> That's it


No, especially not in toronto


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> Brazil


this explain everything man brazil is third world country this post was about usa come here and youll be a slayer can you post your pics once again i dont know how you look


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> 90% of blacks will never look like the examples you posted. Those guys are far & few between.


My irls have the pheno of #2. They been slayers forever meanwhile i needed roids to get anything lmaooo


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No, especially not in toronto


Maybe in Toronto can be different, but where I live yes


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> Maybe in Toronto can be different, but where I live yes


brazil is racist man


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> Maybe in Toronto can be different, but where I live yes







mogged by avg white man?


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> brazil is racist man


Yes is racist, and I'm still ugly, so I'm treated worse than a dog here


----------



## pakipassion (Jan 31, 2021)

i like pure blacks more than mullatoes , i have a friend from nigeria, he is one of the best looking guys , i have seen.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> Yes is racist, and I'm still ugly, so I'm treated worse than a dog here


Oh idk how brazil be tbh. In america the field is way more fair


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 957264
> mogged by avg white man?


This guy isn't 5 psl, is easily 6,5 psl
Let's not exaggerate too, but remember he is 1 in 1 million


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> This guy isn't 5 psl, is easily 6,5 psl
> Let's not exaggerate too, but remember he is 1 in 1 million


Hes not 6.5 psl lmao. Maybe for a black but he would be chadlite at best with that nose psl wise. No one of any other race would be rated 6.5 psl with that nose unless you adjust for race


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Hes not 6.5 psl lmao. Maybe for a black but he would be chadlite at best with that nose psl wise


I’d say he’s easily 6. He’s literally Lachowski without the wide nose


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> Yes is racist, and I'm still ugly, so I'm treated worse than a dog here


go to usa and fuck thicc bbc whores snowbunnies man even if youre ugly they just want you to be black and have big dick


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

pakipassion said:


> i like pure blacks more than mullatoes , i have a friend from nigeria, he is one of the best looking guys , i have seen.


Pic ?


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> go to usa and fuck thicc bbc whores snowbunnies man even if youre ugly they just want you to be black and have big dick


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i know you do but dont say nword if youre not black


Nigger you full of shit and full of cope.


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Yeah, but i think coloring is what helped him with the mugshot, crazy bones plus unique coloring was a deadly combo.


Yhh this is my goal tbh, I’m already light skin, just need to lighten my eyes


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 31, 2021)

Cope as much as you want dude. The reality doesnt represent these numbers. Foids will virtue signal on social media etc. But when it comes to real deal, the majority of women out there are with white dudes. It is what it is.

I could look up 1000s of social media posts where even black women prefer white men, but since I dont even give a crap about these kind of threads, Im gonna save myself the time.


----------



## pakipassion (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Pic ?


i dont have one unfortunately


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I’d say he’s easily 6. He’s literally Lachowski without the wide nose


Whos 5.5 psl black who gets mogged by avg white?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Cope as much as you want dude. The reality doesnt represent these numbers. Foids will virtue signal on social media etc. But when it comes to real deal, the majority of women out there are with white dudes. It is what it is.
> 
> I could look up 1000s of social media posts where even black women prefer white men, but since I dont even give a crap about these kind of threads, Im gonna save myself the time.


i dont agree


tyronelite said:


>


what? am i wrong?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Nigger you full of shit and full of cope.


@her ban for alt and racism


----------



## Shaman (Jan 31, 2021)

Only thugmaxxed Tyrones have high SMV. A black guy who was raised in the suburbs, doesn't speak ebonics, and plays vidya games all day has no SMV


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Whos 5.5 psl black who gets mogged by avg white?


Oh yeah I don't disagree with that. 

The average white will always mog in a club setting unless the chick wants to try a black guy for the night


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> @her ban for alt and racism


Not an alt, does it really count as racism if it is true.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i dont agree
> 
> what? am i wrong?





to_stop_da_cope said:


> if youre ugly they just want you to be black and have big dick


How many black guys have a bbc?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

I mean


tyronelite said:


> Oh yeah I don't disagree with that.
> 
> The average white will always mog in a club setting unless the chick wants to try a black guy for the night


What counts as 5.5 psl black?


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Shaman said:


> Only thugmaxxed Tyrones have high SMV. A black guy who was raised in the suburbs, doesn't speak ebonics, and plays vidya games all day has no SMV


Tyrones who are raised in the hood or suburbs will do fine. Just depends the type of chicks he's around


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> How many black guys have a bbc?


Me. That dick pill dude convinced me to post my outline on tinder. It actually works


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)

Shaman said:


> Only thugmaxxed Tyrones have high SMV. A black guy who was raised in the suburbs, doesn't speak ebonics, and plays vidya games all day has no SMV


Video game frequency can be changed.

However, everything else you listed are PERMANENT LIFE-TIME AFFECTS.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> I mean
> 
> What counts as 5.5 psl black?


Not sure tbh. As long as the blacks have good eye area & white passing nose & good jaw I consider them 5 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

op is white


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Me. That dick pill dude convinced me to post my outline on tinder. It actually works


Have you met @Vvvvxxxx yet? He's in toronto too


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Have you met @Vvvvxxxx yet? He's in toronto too


Na but i know one of his 400lb slays irl lmao


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> How many black guys have a bbc?


most? avearge for blacks is above 7 inches which already counts as bbc


----------



## Tyronecell (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> go to usa and fuck thicc bbc whores snowbunnies man even if youre ugly they just want you to be black and have big dick


How I'll do it without money?
It is quite possible for me to go there and remain incel


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> most? avearge for blacks is above 7 inches which already counts as bbc


@hairyballscel end this man with the stats right now


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Na but i know one of his 400lb slays irl lmao


nigga what .. stop capping


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 31, 2021)

I can participate on this thread?, I look very black


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Jan 31, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> op is white


I wouldn’t be surprised brainwashed by jewish porn industry like a spastic.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> nigga what .. stop capping


Hes dirt.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @hairyballscel end this man with the stats right now


bro dont trust studies 
colvin is only black i seen who doesnt have bbc so i studies cope hard 
'


aut0phobic said:


> op is white


? am black as shit you never even seen me 



Tyronecell said:


> How I'll do it without money?
> It is quite possible for me to go there and remain incel


you wont be incel in usa regardless of how you look 
how you get money? work and save not that hard man


----------



## Stare (Jan 31, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I can participate on this thread?, I look very black


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I can participate on this thread?, I look very black


yeah


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> yeah


Stop passing Jewish propaganda


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 31, 2021)

The only smv is getting higher with years with a lot of niches is mulatto


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 31, 2021)

Over for them too. Even filtermaxxed NT gigatyrone has trouble getting his dick sucked by morbidly obese female in 2021. Sad times.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> The only smv is getting higher with years with a lot of niches is mulatto


mulatto is black


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> ? am black as shit you never even seen me


is this the next @Won'tStopNoodling tbh

i thought you already showed your face & did a mog battle w higga


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> bro dont trust studies
> colvin is only black i seen who doesnt have bbc so i studies cope hard


Most blacks are average size. Idk about the rest of blacks here but me, blackgymmax & vvvvxxx are like top 1-10% LOL


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> mulatto is black


Mulatto is by definition not black, but mulatto.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> mulatto is black


The white part doesn't exist now


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Hes dirt.


I don't believe it. He showed us his tinder results & there were a couple cuties. No ?


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 31, 2021)

the only thing im jealous of from black people is a 9 inch + dick


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Mulatto is by definition not black, but mulatto.


Totally black bro


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> is this the next @Won'tStopNoodling tbh
> 
> i thought you already showed your face & did a mog battle w higga


that was larp



tyronelite said:


> Most blacks are average size. Idk about the rest of blacks here but me, blackgymmax & vvvvxxx are like top 1-10% LOL


im 8x5.7 
but yeah yeah sure all blacks having bbc here is just a coincidence bro lets be honest majority of blacks gow huge dicks


----------



## dewyskin (Jan 31, 2021)

why do so many nba players have average looking wives?


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Schizoidcel said:


> Over for them too



That's another issue I see. We blacks as a collective need to stop messing with low tier trash of the opposite races. Unfortunately tik tok continues to prove this.. & niggas like Drake ain't helping us either.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

dewyskin said:


> why do so many nba players have average looking wives?


cause they are religious and stupid


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> im 8x5.7


That is not average lol. That's top 1-5% ITS GENETIC


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Totally black bro
> View attachment 957326


That guy has more than half white DNA he is by definition not black.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I don't believe it. He showed us his tinder results & there were a couple cuties. No ?


yeh he just fucks anything. I had the girl call him up in front of me too. Nigga hung up the phone when she said "i heard you posted me on lookism?"


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeh he just fucks anything. I had the girl call him up in front of me too. Nigga hung up the phone when she said "i heard you posted me on lookism?"


Fuckkk brutal. Please don't tell me don't fuckin tell me it was sagittariusshawty


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> That's another issue I see. We blacks as a collective need to stop messing with low tier trash of the opposite races. Unfortunately tik tok continues to prove this.. & niggas like Drake ain't helping us either.


That guy is literally the top result when you google attractive darkskin men bruh


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> That is not average lol. That's top 1-5% ITS GENETIC


no this is average for black if not then explain why majority of blacks here got huge dicks 6.3 inches is world average and remember that average of world are gooks and in china average is between 4 and 5 inches


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Fuckkk brutal. Please don't tell me don't fuckin tell me it was sagittariusshawty


Not her. This girl brownskin


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> That's another issue I see. We blacks as a collective need to stop messing with low tier trash of the opposite races. Unfortunately tik tok continues to prove this.. & niggas like Drake ain't helping us either.


----------



## Stare (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> no this is average for black if not then explain why majority of blacks here got huge dicks 6.3 inches is world average and remember that average of world are gooks and in china average is between 4 and 5 inches


Everyone here claim to be 7+ inches despite their races


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Not her. This girl brownskin


Brruhhh even on my worst days or when I'm super drunk I would never call up a legit 400lb landwhale to smash 

I'd rather have a dry streak for a whole year


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> Everyone here claim to be 7+ inches despite their races


because nobody here is gook 
whites average is like 7inches and blacks like 8 gooks and curries 4-5 so it comes down to ~6 inches world average


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> Everyone here claim to be 7+ inches despite their races


ask @thecel his dick size @thecel whats your dicksize 3,4 or maybe 5 inches?


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> because nobody here is gook
> whites average is like 7inches and blacks like 8 gooks and curries 4-5 so it comes down to ~6 inches world average


8 is not average lololol. It's already been proven by Colvin's thread BBC is a myth. 

Anything below 7'' is not "BBC" & you're saying the average dick size for blacks is 8?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Anything below 7'' is not "BBC" & you're saying the average dick size for blacks is 8?


yeah bro


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> 8 is not average lololol. It's already been proven by Colvin's thread BBC is a myth.


@Colvin76 got microdick thats really rare disease


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @hairyballscel end this man with the stats right now





Spoiler: AVERAGE BBC!











@to_stop_da_cope


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> colvin is only black i seen who doesnt have bbc so i studies cope hard


https://looksmax.org/threads/imagine-believing-the-bbc-meme-in-2020-lmao-its-over.206404/


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> Spoiler: AVERAGE BBC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Colvin76 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/imagine-believing-the-bbc-meme-in-2020-lmao-its-over.206404/


your dick is not fully erect in your photos colvin @hairyballscel whats your dick size?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> your dick is not fully erect in your photos colvin @hairyballscel whats your dick size?


heres the erect one -> https://looksmax.org/threads/final-...-accusations-erect-ruler-measurements.251972/


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> your dick is not fully erect in your photos colvin @hairyballscel whats your dick size?


im 7x5

blacks do on average have bigger dicks but the difference is very small, like less than half an inch compared to european average


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Colvin76 said:


> heres the erect one -> https://looksmax.org/threads/final-...-accusations-erect-ruler-measurements.251972/


hmm yeah thats 4 inches but it look thick whats girth? if its like 6 then it compensate


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> hmm yeah thats 4 inches but it look thick whats girth? if its like 6 then it compensate


Girth is 4"


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Colvin76 said:


> Girth is 4"


how women react?


----------



## DharkDC (Jan 31, 2021)

4TH PAGE WHEN???


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> how women react?


I have never been naked with a woman you fucking RETARD.

DO YOU NOT KNOW WHAT "*VIRGIN INCEL" *MEANS????????


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> 4TH PAGE WHEN???


whats your dick size 



Colvin76 said:


> I have never been naked with a woman you fucking RETARD.
> 
> DO YOU NOT KNOW WHAT "*VIRGIN INCEL" *MEANS????????


why? how old are you? if youre in primary then no rush man, try going for a virgin snowbunny and tell her you got bbc is shes virgin she wont even realize its small


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> whats your dick size
> 
> 
> why? how old are you? if youre in primary then no rush man, try going for a virgin snowbunny and tell her you got bbc is shes virgin she wont even realize its small


https://looksmax.org/threads/just-had-my-204th-rejection-im-done-with-approaching-forever.275416/I'm an adult man in college. You're clearly a troll. Onto the ignore list you go.

virgin adult women don't exist.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Colvin76 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/just-had-my-204th-rejection-im-done-with-approaching-forever.275416/I'm an adult man in college. You're clearly a troll. Onto the ignore list you go.
> 
> virgin adult women don't exist.


bro i dont know you i joined in october chill listen not in college but try going for junior high school girls theyre mostly virgins bro


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BigBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> ask @thecel his dick size @thecel whats your dicksize 3,4 or maybe 5 inches?


Keep crying for gooks and curries you abused dog


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Keep crying for gooks and curries you abused dog


curry detected


Colvin76 said:


> View attachment 957404



youre such a volcel lmao youre not even black if you cant take advice just block people i tryna help you youngman i fucked like 20 girls and am still only mid high school so i know what a mdoing 
all with my bbc method


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> curry detected
> 
> 
> youre such a volcel lmao youre not even black if you cant take advice just block people i tryna help you youngman i fucked like 20 girls and am still only mid high school so i know what a mdoing
> all with my bbc method


Nigger iq as always


----------



## DharkDC (Jan 31, 2021)

bumo


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 31, 2021)

I disagree with Op's statement, whites are still the main race, and will probably always be


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> I disagree with Op's statement, whites are still the main race, and will probably always be


cap no proof


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> cap no proof


They are more beautiful in general


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> They are more beautiful in general


dicklet cope


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> I disagree with Op's statement, whites are still the main race, and will probably always be


Bitches say they love BBC and ethnics but go and fuck plain white guys


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Bitches say they love BBC and ethnics but go and fuck plain white guys


huge cope


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 31, 2021)

Who negrofied Meeks?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 31, 2021)

nice cope


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> nice cope


again 
no studies 
no reason to disagree 
just no cause your ass is chinese gtfo man you and your microdick and never come back if you cant handle bbc mog 

TAKE DICKPILL


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> #proudtobeblack
> realistically nowadays we got way higher smv than whites, we just look better, we got waves and bbc ask any white stacy in usa all of them will tell you they like chocolate and melanin bro
> View attachment 957182
> View attachment 957186
> ...


Look at you talking about white stacies. You worship whites just admit it, you put white females on a pedestal, you want to have mixed children with white and at the same time you bash whites JFL

What are you, a noddle whore?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> again
> no studies
> no reason to disagree
> just no cause your ass is chinese gtfo man you and your microdick and never come back if you cant handle bbc mog
> ...



BBC is a myth
You're coping hard
Chinese?
I'm pretty sure my dick is bigger than yours, but now you'll just larp about it


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Look at you talking about white stacies. You worship whites just admit it, you put white females on a pedestal, you want to have mixed children with white and at the same time you bash whites JFL
> 
> What are you, a noddle whore?


i want only black queens man 



Deliciadecu said:


> I'm pretty sure my dick is bigger than yours, but now you'll just larp about it


if your dick is bigger than 8x5.7 then yah but i doubt it poor whiteboy


----------



## grimy (Jan 31, 2021)

As a lightskin, I feel darker blacks have higher BBC niche potential. But overall, it's a pretty good time in history to be black (miss me w the political shit).


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i want only black queens man
> 
> 
> if your dick is bigger than 8x5.7 then yah but i doubt it poor whiteboy



As I was already expecting from such a pathetic larping subhuman:



















"My goal is to have a 7.75in dick!"
"My dick is nearly 9in!"
"My dick is 8in!"

If you want to LARP to feel better about your pathetic life, at least be consistent


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

grimy said:


> As a lightskin, I feel darker blacks have higher BBC niche potential. But overall, it's a pretty good time in history to be black (miss me w the political shit).


is your avi you?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> As I was already expecting from such a pathetic larping subhuman:
> 
> View attachment 957655
> 
> ...


just as i knew dick obsessed gay user, yah bark for my bbc baby


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> just as i knew dick obsessed gay user, yah bark for my bbc baby



Good luck being ugly to the point you need 8 severe surgeries


----------



## grimy (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> is your avi you?


If I was Jay Critch, I wouldn't be on here


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Good luck being ugly to the point you need 8 severe surgeries


dont really need it since am 3 psl and got body count of around 20, guess i'm doing pretty well 

bark for me more with your virginity baby


----------



## fogdart (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> But when girls think of "black" they think of light skin black guys
> 
> If you're uber dark then it's over for you as a black guy. And also Height and face is necessary.'


Cope this guy mogs into the stratosphere


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Cope this guy mogs into the stratosphere



exactly


----------



## thecel (Jan 31, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> ask @thecel his dick size @thecel whats your dicksize 3,4 or maybe 5 inches?


4 in NBPEL, 4.5 in BPEL


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

thecel said:


> 4 in NBPEL, 4.5 in BPEL


my theory was right LOL


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 31, 2021)

africancel said:


> Vantablack is better than regular black, I would rather be pitch black than just regular dark skin it's a niche. Take the vantablack pill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you say your avi is regular darkskin or more towards vantablack?


----------



## 2nonexistent (Feb 1, 2021)

roflmaopocalypse


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 12, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> That's another issue I see. We blacks as a collective need to stop messing with low tier trash of the opposite races. Unfortunately tik tok continues to prove this.. & niggas like Drake ain't helping us either.


THIS TBH, THIS TBH, THIS TBH, say it for the ppl in the BACK!!!!!!!!! True and Based AF, 110% percent agree. I'm tired of seeing the best of the best blacks f**k around with trash from other races, and like you said the mainstream blacks aren't helping much either. We're so much better than this shit, we're scraping around for crumbs instead of hooking with the Limas of the world.

Mods pin this comment


----------

